# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Show (NEW) >  The Bald Truth LIVE Tonight 8pm EST. NOW!

## tbtadmin

The Bald Truth is live tonight 8pm ESTGive us a call 888-659-3727 
http://www.thebaldtruth.com/watch-live/

----------


## Spex

A great show guys as usual! You boys are killing it! 
Regards
Spex

----------

